# collars??



## allycamcoop (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all,

Is it recommended to put a collar on a pup when you fetch it home or wait a while?

Also which collars are preferred, metal links or fabric collars.

Anal question i know but i feel myself draw to the dog sections in stores at the moment and cant resist buying the little purchases.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ha, yes I was exactly the same. We only had a week to wait for her, thankfully, otherwise I would have spent a fortune!

I bought a puppy collar because it looked cute (pink leather) and put it on her straight away because it would be easy for someone to leave our gate open and for us not to realise and then when we opened the back door, Rosie might have got straight out onto the road. For the first few weeks, I took it off every time she went in the cage, but then I realised that she was spending ages without it on, because I wasn't religiously putting it back on when she came out (the race to get her out for a wee....). So I looked into the issue and decided the risk was small, and left it on her all the time. 

I soon swapped collars to a fabric one when I realised the leather one would go hard if it got wet. But by then, she was too big for the puppy one anyway. 

Don't forget your tag - just you contact details, not your puppy's name. Kendal has a link to ones that lie flat on the collar if you are worried about it getting caught on the cage.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I was told just a soft puppy one in the early days but a rolled leather one in the long run. Dogs with long hair suffer with matting under the collar but the rolled ones seem to prevent this. I have ordered a small Ancol rolled leather collar and lead which arrived today! It seems nice and supple as I have heard some people say they were too rigid. I guess as its leather it will soften with time aswell.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Sarah - could you let me know what happens when it gets wet? Don't feel you have to dunk Daisy in the bath immediately you get her or anything  but I would like to know as I've not found a fabric collar I actually like the look of yet (It's okay because you can't actuall ysee them under Rosie's shaggy do at the moment!), but I was worried about this tendency for the leather to harden.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Hi Sarah - could you let me know what happens when it gets wet? Don't feel you have to dunk Daisy in the bath immediately you get her or anything  but I would like to know as I've not found a fabric collar I actually like the look of yet (It's okay because you can't actuall ysee them under Rosie's shaggy do at the moment!), but I was worried about this tendency for the leather to harden.


Maybe I could dunk the collar in the sink and report back tomorrow!  

Now there's a thought...I have not heard about what would happen when it gets wet! Maybe someone on here already has some experience!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I've just bought a "Small Bite" small collar and lead set made by Ancol, says its ideal for puppies and small dogs. Its made of soft nylon webbing fabric with no holes on the collar - means you can adjust it to any size.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Ha, yes I was exactly the same. We only had a week to wait for her, thankfully, otherwise I would have spent a fortune!
> 
> I bought a puppy collar because it looked cute (pink leather) and put it on her straight away because it would be easy for someone to leave our gate open and for us not to realise and then when we opened the back door, Rosie might have got straight out onto the road. For the first few weeks, I took it off every time she went in the cage, but then I realised that she was spending ages without it on, because I wasn't religiously putting it back on when she came out (the race to get her out for a wee....). So I looked into the issue and decided the risk was small, and left it on her all the time.
> 
> ...


Glad you said this as i would of put his name on the tag


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Glad you said this as i would of put his name on the tag


It's to deter dognappers, who might use it to convince people that the dog is theirs. Probably more important when the dog is older and knows its name! Most people put their surname, their house number and postcode and a mobile phone number (and get micochipped too!)


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

weez74 said:


> It's to deter dognappers, who might use it to convince people that the dog is theirs. Probably more important when the dog is older and knows its name! Most people put their surname, their house number and postcode and a mobile phone number (and get micochipped too!)


I only found this out last week when ordering ours. My daughter told me that someone she knows actually has a different name on the collar which then acts like a code word. So if the dog is found and the dognapper person uses this name the owner will know that it is her dog and that they are only using the name on the collar. Does that make sense....? 

Anyway, I just put our surname, tel.no. etc on it! No spywork for me! :spy:


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I only found this out last week when ordering ours. My daughter told me that someone she knows actually has a different name on the collar which then acts like a code word. So if the dog is found and the dognapper person uses this name the owner will know that it is her dog and that they are only using the name on the collar. Does that make sense....?
> 
> Anyway, I just put our surname, tel.no. etc on it! No spywork for me! :spy:


That makes no sense to me! But then, so does a lot of stuff.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Hi Sarah - could you let me know what happens when it gets wet? Don't feel you have to dunk Daisy in the bath immediately you get her or anything  but I would like to know as I've not found a fabric collar I actually like the look of yet (It's okay because you can't actuall ysee them under Rosie's shaggy do at the moment!), but I was worried about this tendency for the leather to harden.


Ok, I have just held it under the tap! See what I am will to do for you! 

The water just ran off it. I think it is because Ancol collars are softened with oil so this will offer a degree of water resistancy. It does not even feel wet. I wont be using it yet but just getting prepared! 

Hope my experiment is helpful!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I just found the tags Kendal likes, if anyone wants the link?

http://indigocollartags.com/

They look a great idea, I'm going to get one


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy has a pink leather puppy collar waiting for her, until she is big enough for the pink diamonte version  Thanks for the tip about not putting her name on the tag - will need to get another new one for Phoebe too!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I use nylon adjustable collars for my girls not had any problems with mating.

Here is a link to site in the USA for flat tags could be the same tags Indigo sell with the exchange rate they work out slightly cheaper add $2 for postage. They have a very quick turn around of orders. If you scroll down the page there is a mini adjustable collar I got this one for Poppy and now Rosie is wearing it, it is very soft and good quality. Rosie has worn it for day one and didn't seem to notice it. $16.22 shipped about £10.50 complete with tag.

http://www.boomerangtags.com/store/list.php?A=G&ID=5


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm trying to decide what to put on Max's tag.. it feels a bit silly putting my name on there? Help!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

here is a link to Kennel Club recommendations for tags.

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/379


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Ok, I have just held it under the tap! See what I am will to do for you!
> 
> The water just ran off it. I think it is because Ancol collars are softened with oil so this will offer a degree of water resistancy. It does not even feel wet. I wont be using it yet but just getting prepared!
> 
> Hope my experiment is helpful!


We've been using a rolled leather collar for our JRT for some time now. She swims in it regularly and it doesnt seem to harden. We did oil it when we first bought it but done nothing to it since. 

They are very good for holding tags but I wouldn't attach a lead to it. We use a slip lead.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Col. So do I have to put our name on, or can I use that line for an extra phone number?

"The Control of Dogs Order 1992 mandates that any dog in a public place must wear a collar with the name and address (including postcode) of the owner engraved or written on it, or engraved on a tag. Your telephone number is optional (but advisable)."

I was thinking either

MOORE FAMILY
42 POSTCODE
MOBILE NO
MICROCHIPPED

or

42 POSTCODE
HOME PHONE
MOBILE NO
MICROCHIPPED


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I bought a new tag for Phoebe recently, we had it engraved on both sides - Vets phone number on reverse


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm going for one of the flat ones, so only engraved on one side. 4 lines of max 14 characters per line... it's hurting my brain lol


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Glad you said this as i would of put his name on the tag


I did do this  and I need to get a new tag, thanks for the reminder


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Is that the sort that threads onto the collar?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Is that the sort that threads onto the collar?


Yes it is, www.indigocollartags.com

Think I'll go with

MOORE
42, IP7 6AY
MOBILE
MICROCHIPPED


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Yes it is, www.indigocollartags.com
> 
> Think I'll go with
> 
> ...


Just what I was thinking of doing . I like the look of those tags too. Just not sure what to do about a collar. Which one?? Too many to choose from! And obviously if you get a tag for a smaller collar then you'll have to upgrade it to a larger one at a later date. Very confused


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Just what I was thinking of doing . I like the look of those tags too. Just not sure what to do about a collar. Which one?? Too many to choose from! And obviously if you get a tag for a smaller collar then you'll have to upgrade it to a larger one at a later date. Very confused


I've already got a small red nylon collar, so have ordered a small tag for now. If I have to get another tag and collar when Max has grown, then I will


----------

